# Vidoes stop playing every 30 seconds Samsung galaxy tablet



## Jackiejov (May 26, 2017)

Whats going on? Please help? Ive been having this issue for a month or so, have had this tablet for 2 years, enver had this proboem. All my vidoes stop regardless whee, tried ebooting, claning cache, restarting, dont know what to do next please help! My model is Galaxy Tab A , model number SM T350, thanks in advance!!


----------



## Jackiejov (May 26, 2017)

Sorry, realized that I put it in the wrong section didnt know how to move it nor delete it. Can you offer some advice ?

Thanks!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think you are referring to the thread in Multimedia that I closed as a dup. For future reference if you want a thread moved click on the *Report *button at the bottom of your initial post and make the request.

FWIW I think this, or maybe Networking, is the best forum.

Does this problem occur on multiple networks? Or have you only tried on your own network?

Are there any other devices using the same network(s)? If so, does it (or they) have the same problem?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

In addition to the above; 

Have you rebooted the tablet? Are you using a browser or an app to play videos? Have you tried another app or browser? Have you manually updated updated all your Google Play apps? Have you checked for Android updates to your tablet?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Are these online videos, videos stored on your tablet or videos playing on a computer and you are viewing on your tablet?


----------



## Jackiejov (May 26, 2017)

TerryNet said:


> I think you are referring to the thread in Multimedia that I closed as a dup. For future reference if you want a thread moved click on the *Report *button at the bottom of your initial post and make the request.
> 
> FWIW I think this, or maybe Networking, is the best forum.
> 
> ...


Hi, i called Rogers they said no problem, no overusage! Sahri g the wifi with another desktop and 2 phones which we dont really use at home! Dont lnow what you mean multiple networks? I havent taken it to work to check.


----------



## Jackiejov (May 26, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> In addition to the above;
> 
> Have you rebooted the tablet? Are you using a browser or an app to play videos? Have you tried another app or browser? Have you manually updated updated all your Google Play apps? Have you checked for Android updates to your tablet?


Hi, i have rebooted it, also turn on off, sometimes it works like that watch videos on yoitube and FB and movies on Naetflix! I havent updated googl pay manually, the tablet upadtes automatically, bit will try that, otherwise clean cache on these apps! Do u think i ahould factory reboot? Dont have that much important info on my tablet. Thanks


----------



## Jackiejov (May 26, 2017)

plodr said:


> Are these online videos, videos stored on your tablet or videos playing on a computer and you are viewing on your tablet?


These are vidoes on FB, youtube and Netflix, using my tablet of course , thanks


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't do Facebook - ever and I don't stream Netflix.

I might watch short videos on YouTube.
What version of Android are you running? What browser(s) have you used?


----------



## Jackiejov (May 26, 2017)

plodr said:


> I don't do Facebook - ever and I don't stream Netflix.
> 
> I might watch short videos on YouTube.
> What version of Android are you running? What browser(s) have you used?


Android version 6.0.1 and it also says KNOX veriosn, browser? Dont know its a tablet, using the apps?? Have internet explorer and Google Chrome


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Google chrome, Yes. Internet Explorer, I don't think so unless you downloaded an apk and sideloaded it.

Perhaps you have the Samsung browser
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sec.android.app.sbrowser&hl=en

Do YouTube videos stop playing on both chrome and the Samsung browser?

If so, post a link to one video with the problem, I will fire up my Samsung tablet and see what happens on my device.



> it also says KNOX veriosn


 Where do you see this?
This might be it
http://searchmobilecomputing.techtarget.com/definition/Samsung-KNOX
I don't have that.


----------



## Jackiejov (May 26, 2017)

Sorry nlt Internet Explorer, but only Googke, otherwise use the apps on my tablet. Not very tech savvy so trying to answer your questions.

The KNOX thing is when you asked me which veriosn Android is 6.0.1,, but below that in about your device info it also says KNOX VERSION 2.6 .


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Please post a link to one YouTube video that stops after 30 seconds. I will fire up my Samsung tablet, open it in chrome and try and figure out what is happening. (I rarely use chrome so it might take me awhile while I fumble around in chrome).

Instead of using your browser, have you tried the YouTube app?
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.youtube&hl=en

This is installed on my Tab A.


----------



## Jackiejov (May 26, 2017)

plodr said:


> Please post a link to one YouTube video that stops after 30 seconds. I will fire up my Samsung tablet, open it in chrome and try and figure out what is happening. (I rarely use chrome so it might take me awhile while I fumble around in chrome).
> 
> Instead of using your browser, have you tried the YouTube app?
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.youtube&hl=en
> ...






 i dont use Google for youtubem i just use the apps on my tablet.

So tgese videos stop even aftrb10 seconds!


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

```
https://youtu.be/JGwWNGJdvx8
```
 strange address. I grabbed this in Windows and then typed it into the YouTube app on my Tab A tablet.
It played fine both on the YouTube app and if I opened my browser to your post and clicked play on it.

At this point, I have no idea what stops YouTube app from playing the video on your tablet.

Open a browser and type the above code in there. Does it play through your browser?

Open the browser, go to this thread and in post #14 where you've posted the video, long press the video anywhere but on the plat button. You'll get a menu. One of the choices is *Troubleshoot playback issue*. Tap that and see if your playback issue can be solved that way.


----------



## Jackiejov (May 26, 2017)

Hi, I tried it on google and it stopped after 10 seconds, it happens aaywhere i watch a video, so really dont know what i could do. What about factory reboot i only have aps, some pictures, games so nkt much to lose?

Thanks


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Did you try Troubleshoot playback issue?

I'd at least try that before doing a factory reset on the tablet.


----------



## Jackiejov (May 26, 2017)

Where can i find that option?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I explained that in post #15


> long press the video anywhere but on the plat button. You'll get a menu. One of the choices is *Troubleshoot playback issue*. Tap that and see if your playback issue can be solved that way.


----------

